# Counselling through the Clinic



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been around for a while, I do pop in to see what you are all up to now and then...we are stepping off the rollercoaster for a while/maybe permanently....

I wondered if any of you had seen the counsellor at IVF Wales at all?  What is she like?  Did you get on with her?  ...just anything really.

I am wondering about arranging to see her with regards to erm, giving up the treatment I suppose  I need to learn how to be happy with what I have got and I suppose I need a little help with that.

Any advice appreciated  

Thank you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you read back through the questions thread there is some info about counselling

i would say you must make up your own mind about it all


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lola

how are you?

did you go for counselling in the end?


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Just to let you know - I have made an appt for January with one of the nurses who is a qualified counsellor - she seemed lovely in clinic so hopefully I will get on with her .

thanks for asking - I will let you know how I get on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lola thats great and a postive thing for you to do

i will wait to hear how you get on


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How long is the wait to see the counsellor?

I called last Monday to make an appointment and was told I would be contacted by letter.  I think it's awful that you cannot be given an appointment and then you can focus on it but instead I am none the wiser as to when I will even get a letter.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi i totally agree and think this is something that should be changed, at least get an appointment the same day


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I had the Counsellor's mobile number from a FF and called her on the Tuesday.  I left a message for her to call me and I said I was hoping by doing this I would get an appoitment quicker .... no call back.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nice!!!

i asked to see a counsellor after my mc as i wasn't coping and in the end i coped alone

maybe she is on holiday and will get in touch soon if not call main reception at the clinic hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I chased up the clinic today, I was told there was no record of my initial call and then they got back to me later to tell me the Counsellor was on leave    so I'm guessing I will hear next week sometime


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lets hope she will call monday hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats a bit poop   i saw the counciller before i had any tx  i cant remeber properly but im sure i just phoned and had appoinment quite soon


----------

